# Filter for ADA Mini S



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between two filters for my ADA Mini S. Ideally, I'd get the eheim 2211, but it seems hard to find and I doubt I'll be able to get my hands on one. I also considered the eheim ecco, but it might be a bit too powerful and I'd rather not restrict the flow if possible.

So I'm down to the Rapids Mini Filter

or the Zoo Med 501 "turtle filter"

I'd really appreciate anyone's input who has experience with these two filters or another suggestion. Do you find them reliable? Does anyone know if the tubing for 10mm lily pipes will connect easily to these filters?

Thanks a lot.

-B


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I have the 2232 on my mini-m at full blast and it's really not that bad. However if you must decide between those two I would go with the 501, IMO the 501 is a better design.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I also have an Ehiem 2232 ecco and does well on my tank. I agree with Mott that the 501 is good. If you do decide to to lily pipes, then the Ehiem are much suitable. Good luck


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Is the 501 quiet like an Eheim. I have a mini s, but you would probably laugh at what I'm using. A red sea nano filter rated up to 3 gals. I've already had two setups without problems using this filter, although I would like to get something to hook up lily pipes to.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure if this one's the same as Rapids but is listed for $19.99 at BigAls.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

I might just go with the ecco. I'll be running it through a CO2 reactor, so I'd think that would cut down on the flow just a bit anyway. I know a reactor might seem like a bit much, but I have a couple not being used, so why not, right?

I've never used a Zoo Med product or the Rapids, but was getting desperate.

And, House, I've used those red sea filters many a time. I had decided with this one to go all out, however. All ADA all the way. I can't wait to get it set up.

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

B, Fish Gallery in Houston and Fish Ranch II had the 2211 brand new in stock last time I was there.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

the 2211 is a sweet filter if you can find one. I just picked up a used one and man is this thing sweet.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

brighty K said:


> ....And, House, I've used those red sea filters many a time. I had decided with this one to go all out, however. All ADA all the way. I can't wait to get it set up.
> 
> Thanks for your help, guys!


Yeah, I hear ya! Are you going with ADA lighting as well.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I do have the light. As a matter of fact, it's kind of a funny situation.

I bought what was advertised as a Mini S off of APC here. Once I saw it was in good shape, I got myself to ADG and got the light and lily pipes. I was heatbroken when I got home, put the tank in its new Solar Mini only to find out that my tank was actually the Mini M (a couple of centimeters larger than the Mini S and doesn't fit the light I bought).

So now I have to sell off my Mini M and buy myself a Mini S. Not a big deal, but when I put that tank on the light and it didn't fit, I was bummed. You know how it is when you're ready to set a tank up and something isn't right.

Thanks for the tip, Houston... I'll check with Fish Gallery, etc. I know ADG didn't have any last time I was down.

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally am a big Eheim fan. I to have looked and looked to no avail for 2211. I wanted a canister l just like the looks and versatility of the use of a canister. I read a lot about the 501 so I ordered 2 for the small tanks. My only issue with it is the connections are not as tight as an Eheim quality. But this can be fixed, all and all it is a nice filter great outflow. We will see where we are a year from now! I paid only 26.00 from a reptile site! Runs silent. 
The Ecco would be my first choice just a little low on cash!!!


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

The only problem with the 501 is that it should be placed by the aquarium. If I remember correctly you can not place them under the aquarium level. 

This problem does not exist with the Eheim 2211. 

I had the same doubts (my tank is 40 liters) and decided to go for the Eheim 2211 in the end. 

Good luck!


----------

